# Visual Arts



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Last year I started at Mechanical Engineering at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology. The whole "being an inventor and creating stuff" seemed fun, but the study itself was dreadful for me. I did almost nothing but calculus or mechanics for many many hours a day (and there would only be more as I got further in the program I found out). So after one and a half semester, I quit. 

This fall, I'm going to get into either Industrial Design, Architecture, Graphic Design or Animation (in that order of preference). 

My main strengths are that I am very creative and I am good with people. 

Anyone else work in those (or any other visual art fields?)? What are your experiences?


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

I studied in 3d animation, but never got to work in the domain. As far as school goes, I never had this much fun. 

I'm studying in software engineering right now, and it's definitively not as interesting.
The problem is, you really have to be competitive and/or very good if you want to work in visual arts.


----------

